# Kernel 4.14.83 non fa il boot su sistema con Celeron J1900

## dr_berta

Ciao,

ho installato una Gentoo con kernel 4.14.83 su un panel pc dotato di processore Celeron J1900 e 4GB di RAM. 

L'installazione non ha dato errori ma al reboot il sistema si è frizzato durante il boot e non c'è verso di farlo proseguire.

A schermo non viene mostrato nessun errore.

Il punto in cui si blocca è dopo lo start del DBUS:

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

* Starting dbus ...                                                     [ok]

```

Lo stesso sistema operativo gira perfettamente su un sistema simile ma con processore Celeron G3900

Ho visto che c'è un bug con i processori skylake che richiede di mettere il comando "intel_idle.max_cstate=1" nella riga di start del grub.

Ho inserito tale comando:

```
menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.14.83-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.14.83-gentoo-advanced-1c3eb5bf-6b8e-459f-bf2d-4f369698e6b9' {

        load_video

        set gfxpayload=keep

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos1'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  51dbb551-4487-46a4-b49a-40d153871959

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 51dbb551-4487-46a4-b49a-40d153871959

        fi

        echo    'Loading Linux 4.14.83-gentoo ...'

        linux   /vmlinuz-4.14.83-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro  rootfstype=ext4 ywrap splash=silent,theme:igea quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 intel_idle.max_cstate=1

        echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

        initrd  /early_ucode.cpio /initramfs-genkernel-4.14.83-gentoo

}
```

 ma senza successo.

Avete qualche idea su come risolvere il problema?

Grazie

Claudio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## kikko

Ciao Claudio

Detta così, sembra che il problema sia nell'init

Per escludere problemi con il kernel, puoi provare a seguire la Wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Recovering_from_a_kernel_boot_failure

Ciao

----------

## dr_berta

Ho creato un live usb con la minimal installation del kernel 5.10.27.

Usando quella riesco a fare il boot senza problemi.

Cosa ci può essere nell'init della 4.14.83 che non va?

Claudio

----------

## kikko

Ciao Claudio

Potresti abilitare il log di OpenRC in /etc/rc.conf, dovrebbe essere 

```
rc_logger="YES"

#rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"

 
```

Ciao

Enrico

----------

## dr_berta

Ciao,

ecco il contenuto del file rc.log:

```

rc boot logging started at Wed Apr  7 22:54:29 2021

 * Loading kernel modules ...

insmod /lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ceusb3.ko 

 [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

slash: clean, 195900/3334144 files, 1328400/13332992 blocks

boot was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.

boot: |==                                                      |  4.4%   boot: |========================================================| 100.0%                                                                                  boot: 374/32768 files (2.9% non-contiguous), 47556/131072 blocks

home: clean, 57/379008 files, 46505/1513984 blocks

 * Filesystems repaired

 [ !! ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to epos64  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [it] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Wed Apr  7 22:54:34 2021

```

io non ci vedo errori particolari se non che ad un certo punto si ferma dopo aver inizializzato il generatore di numeri random.

Ciao

Claudio

----------

## kikko

Probabilmente non c'entra nulla, ma perché hai l'orologio di sistema avanti di 8 ore?

Inoltre, hai installato haveged o rngd come generatore di numeri casuali? Se sì, prova a disabilitarne l'avvio con rc-config

Ciao

Enrico

----------

## dr_berta

Ciao,

l'orario è quello cinese perchè il pc è arrivato da poco e non ho sistemato l'ora.

Proverò anche a disabilitare il generatore di numeri casuali. 

Grazie

Forse ho trovato la causa di tutto: nel punto in cui si blocca, il sistema cerca di eseguire uno script custom che deve lanciare una applicazione che utilizza una porta usb per comunicare con una scheda esterna.

Quello che ho trovato è che con questo processore una parte del codice dello script non gira più e si pianta.

In particolare quello che non funziona più è la procedura di reset della porta usb usando i comandi di bind e unbind.

Con il processore G3900 quel codice gira alla perfezione.

Proverò a ricompilare il kernel per vedere se ho dei miglioramenti.

Ciao

Claudio

----------

